# Nator vom Triton HIT CGC!!



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Tonight Mauser passed his CGC test!!

Why do I sound so amazed? Because I basically have not worked with him since we started the class 4 weeks ago!!

He did it entirely on his own.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

WTG go Mauser!!!!


----------



## RG518 (Sep 25, 2007)

Wonderful!!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Woohoo!!!!









I remember on another thread you said you didn't think he'd pass - what were the areas you were concerned about? I've really been working on Halo's leash skills and not getting so excited about meeting people and other dogs, especially with people getting close enough to pet her ears, handle her feet and brush her - faces within range MUST BE KISSED!!!!









She's been doing REALLY well on our training walks though, I've been taking her to a nearby lake and walking the paved path, which is heavily frequented by joggers, mountain bikers, walkers, including entire families with small children and babies in strollers, and people walking dogs. It's helped so much to be able to expose her to that level of distraction on a regular basis. There was a HUGE difference in how she was in last week's class vs the week before. It was like "who are you and what have you done with MY puppy?"







She's the class star on pretty everything else already - last week the trainer commented on her "amazing focus" (when I've got it it's amazing, when I don't....well, it's non-existent.







), and someone in the class referred to Halo as the "stay star" because her stay is rock solid. 

Of course when she's on leash around Keefer, which is usually when we first get to the park, she's perfectly horrid.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

WTG!!! Congratulations!


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)




----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

YAYYYYYY Mauser!!!!!!!







Yes yes yesssss!!







Mauser is fantastic, and you have done a super job with him, Lauri! Congrats to Mauser,







smart, sweet, solid, handsome boy!! Way to go on your CGC!!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)




----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

That's AWESOME!!! Congratulations Mauser and Lauri!!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Cassidys MomI remember on another thread you said you didn't think he'd pass - what were the areas you were concerned about?


Let's see ... where to start. I was serious when I said I really have NOT worked with him at all.

*Test 1: Accepting a friendly stranger
Test 2: Sitting politely for petting*

These two he aced as it is the MAIN thing we work on every day. I don't care if he heels correctly but he MUST be accepting of strangers when I tell him to.

Whenever someone comes up to see him I always say "Mauser, Say Hi." That's his signal that this is someone *I* say is ok. When he was younger he was more outgoing but now he tends to mostly give people a nod and ignore them.









*Test 3: Appearance and grooming*

This was one I thought we'd fail. I just don't brush him that much - he doesn't really seem to need it. So when I first tossed him up on the grooming table and started he HATED the brush. So, I was going to take him and the brush to the local pet store and asked everyone to brush him while I gave him cookies. We did it once. He wasn't thrilled with the evaluator brushing him but he accepted it.

*Test 4: Out for a walk (walking on a loose lead)*

Another one I thought we'd fail. When I walk Mauser I let him take the lead - as long as he doesn't pull. He does NOT know a formal heel. We did ok with this one.

*Test 5: Walking through a crowd*

Aced as we do this alot.

*Test 6: Sit and down on command and Staying in place*

This is another one I thought we'd fail. I haven't worked with him on staying - not much anyway. I make him stay in the car until after I have the leash on but that's about it.

He did the Sit and Down part very easily but the Stay, well we had problems with that. I had him in a down and he broke his stay ... twice. I finally left him in a Sit and he stayed.

*Test 7: Coming when called*

I DREADED this one! Lately Mauser has been doing the "I can't HEAR you - I have NO idea what Come means" stuff. The way the test was set up Mauser was facing the LAKE when I left him and walked away to call him. It is a fail if they go PAST you. I thought for SURE he's run right for the water. And the lady that went before us, her dog got interested in something on the ground so she picked it up and tossed it to the side - which of COURSE made Mauser very interested in it. So his come wasn't perfect - he made a detour towards the thing she tossed. I told him to leave it and he turned and finished coming to me. Whew!

*Test 8: Reaction to another dog*

Another one I was a little worried about. Lately I think the testosterone has been blooming in Mauser. 50% of the time he either ignores other dogs or wants to initiate play. The other 50% of the time he issues a challenge - stiff posture, solid, hard gaze - and if the dog responds Mauser will go off on him (barking like an idiot). But he knew the dogs in class so I wasn't too worried.

*Test 9: Reaction to distraction]*

Before the test I had no worried about this one. The instructor runs by the dogs. Mauser had no problem. Then she said she had to do TWO things so she was going to walk around banging on her clipboard. Luckily she started at the other end of the group (the test was done as a group) so by the time she got to us he wasn't as interested. If she had started with us I think he may have reacted (as in OH - let me GET that thing!). He did fine

*Test 10: Supervised separation*

The one I KNEW he'd ace. He really doesn't care if someone else takes him and walks away from me. 

We WILL be going back when he's about 2 and retest. (The AKC recommends retesting if you test a very young dog.)


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

WTG Lauri and Mauser!!









I can't keep up with the updates on my website lately! You and Paivi have been busy lately with your Triton dogs


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Sounds like a great puppy. WTG!


----------

